# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  قانون البناء الموحد رقم 119 لسنة 2008 خارج نطاق الخدمة دائما و الى ما لا نهاية !

## مستشار عصام رميح

صدر القانون رقم 119 لسنة 2008بإصدار قانون البناء
و تم نشره فى الجريدة الرسمية بتاريخ 11 مايو سنة 2008 ثم صدرت اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون و تم نشرها بالوقائع المصرية بتاريخ 8 ابريل 2009 اى بعد عام كامل من صدور القانون اى ظل قانون البناء لمدة عام كامل بدون صدور اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون و نحن اليوم 17/7/2009 و القانون ما زال غير قابل للتطبيق حتى الان حيث ان اللجنة المشكلة طبقا للمادة 177 من اللائحة التنفيذية تعجز الحكومة عن تشكيلها حتى الان (اللجنة مشكلة من عضو من هيئة التدريس باحدى كليات الهندسة او المراكز البحثيية فى مجال الهندسة الانشائية بدرجة استاذ مساعد على الاقل او مهندس استشارى فى مجال الهندسة الانشائية له خبرة لا تقل عن 15 عاما فى مجال تدعيم و ترميم المنشات )............................. و يرجع عدم تشكيل اللجنة سالفة البيان لاعتذار الجميع دائما عن رئاسة اللجنة ....لعدم تحديد المقابل النقدى لذلك و بالاضافة خشية ضعف المقابل لدرجة الانعدام فضلا عن ان التعيين يتم بشكل عشوائى دون استطلاع راى شخص المعين فى القبول من عدمه ‬وذلك بالاضافة الى انتشار الخوف داخل الاحياء و الادارات الهندسية من تطبيق المادة »‬44« ‬من القانون الجديد التي ‬تقضي ‬بحبس المهندس والمقاول وصاحب البناء في ‬حالة ثبوت وجود اخطاء أو مخالفات لاشتراطات التراخيص............ !! 
و بالتالى فان العمل متوقف تماما فى الاحياء و الادارات الهندسية منذ صدور القانون الجديد 
و بالتالى فان هذا القانون يحتاج الى دراسات و ابحاث مرات عديدة لمراعاة ابعاد كثيرة ...... منها المواطن المصرى ................ !! ومع الاخذ فى الاعتبار دراسة اعتمدتها جامعة القاهرة في‏2007‏ تقول بأن‏90%‏ من المباني في مصر مخالفة للقانون‏ ..........!!

----------

